# Which leisure batteries?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My fitter was putting in an inverter for me. Apparently one of my 2x125A batteries started bubbling so it looks like replacement of both is necessary. I can't remember how old they are but probably about 5 years - about 3 years of that spent on the road and mostly off hook-up; so I guess they don't owe me anything.

He has AGM 95A batteries at £180, and XV110 110A at £100, both Hankook.

Has anyone any experience or comments on these? Would I notice the reduction in amps?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> My fitter was putting in an inverter for me. Apparently one of my 2x125A batteries started bubbling so it looks like replacement of both is necessary. I can't remember how old they are but probably about 5 years - about 3 years of that spent on the road and mostly off hook-up; so I guess they don't owe me anything.
> 
> He has AGM 95A batteries at £180, and XV110 110A at £100, both Hankook.
> 
> ...


I've always *used these*, had them in three vans now with no problems, they fit under the X250 driver seat too, they were £169.99, now reduced to £150, postage might be your problem though, I did put in a Belfast post code, and it didn't change, possible just take a little while longer to get there, it's next day here


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've always *used these*, had them in three vans now with no problems, they fit under the X250 driver seat too, they were £169.99, now reduced to £150, postage might be your problem though, I did put in a Belfast post code, and it didn't change, possible just take a little while longer to get there, it's next day here


Their shop site states they don't deliver to Ireland or Isle of Man :crying:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Their shop site states they don't deliver to Ireland or Isle of Man :crying:
> 
> Terry


Odd, they don't mention it in the description.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Odd, they don't mention it in the description.


Unfortunately kev quite a few eBay sellers don't make it clear on the ad, I now always delve deeper to avoid disappointment. Downside of being in the highland and island exclusion list.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Unfortunately kev quite a few eBay sellers don't make it clear on the ad, I now always delve deeper to avoid disappointment. Downside of being in the highland and island exclusion list.
> 
> Terry


I'd be inclined to ring and offer to pay the carriage or art least see if it was feasible, maybe they have contacts local the buyer.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry cannot help with the supply of batteries, but am not sure that Kev is correct about fitting batteries under the drivers seat on a X250, they are in the floor in front of the passenger seat, RHD.Did he mean the X240 model, up to 2006.


cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Kev - I've sent them a message, see what they say. The batteries sound good - 125Ah and 500 cycles.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Cabby that's the starter battery, not leisures


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Cabby that's the starter battery, not leisures


Ignore him, he's read my self build thread at least once so knows I fitted them under the seat, and how I did it.

You can see them in this picture.










See the rest of the link in my signature for more pictures of the LBs under the seat, and how they fit nicely.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Their site says they do not deliver to Ireland, but I suspect that refers to the Republic of Ireland. They also state they deliver to the UK and it accepted my BT30 post code, with, I am pleasantly surprised to see, no surcharge. There are post codes which draw a premium but they start with K, so might be worth a phone call to double check.

Davy


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Banner Batteries*

I'm a HUGE fan of Banner batteries. On test they always give more ampere hours than specified. Many others in the same test give around half - often these are rebadged starter batteries, a completely different kettle of fish


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes indeed kev, but I have to say I was thinking of the X250. are we talking the earlier model that has batts under seats.
I'm having bad day, i think i shall log off an come back in a couple of dats. chow.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a reply from the alphabattery people re the Xplorer 125Ah. They charge £10 per battery to deliver to NI.

I explained that the ebay site was showing free postage to BT and he said that was an error but they would always phone up and inform the buyer of the extra charge - seems an odd way to do things.

My fitter suggested 2 x Alphaline dc31 - anyone used them? They would be £130 as opposed to £170


----------



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

Make sure that your charger has the right charging profile for AGM, before you get any. Many chargers only cater for Gel or Wet but AGM require something inbetween. In general, Gel are best for leisure (deep cycle) use.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

JWW said:


> I got a reply from the alphabattery people re the Xplorer 125Ah. They charge £10 per battery to deliver to NI.


We installed a pair of the Xplorer 125s three years ago and had them professionally tested this year. They are fine even though they were taken down to 8v on a couple of occasions (hence the test).
Would always recommend sealed (maintenance free) wet batteries with at least 500 cycles for motorhome leisure use. AG are just not up to the cycles and gel really don't stand being drained too far down. Lead-acid is still the most reliable technology even though the concept of the water being retained is a myth!
Patrick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Yes indeed kev, but I have to say I was thinking of the X250. are we talking the earlier model that has batts under seats.
> I'm having bad day, i think i shall log off an come back in a couple of dats. chow.
> 
> cabby


You are having a bad day Pip  it is an X250 > >

Indeed log off, but make it six months > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JWW said:


> I got a reply from the alphabattery people re the Xplorer 125Ah. They charge £10 per battery to deliver to NI.
> 
> I explained that the ebay site was showing free postage to BT and he said that was an error but they would always phone up and inform the buyer of the extra charge - seems an odd way to do things.
> 
> My fitter suggested 2 x Alphaline dc31 - anyone used them? They would be £130 as opposed to £170


Well you can use any you like so long as they will physically fit your battery trays or buy some new ones, I've not heard anything about the DC31s so can't comment, but I have suggested the ones I have to many people on a few forums and no one has reported a problem yest over the past 5 years, I'm very much into using what is recommended by many over what one person has said, I also tend to disbelieve (until I hear from users) anything someone selling tells me.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I tend to think of leisure batteries as belonging to one of 3 categories. 
First you have the undisputed, top quality, branded, expensive, heavy, long lasting gel or flooded batteries: Best for heavy users, eg full timing, skiing etc. 
Second are the good quality, branded, mid priced, medium weight with confirmed decent life expectancy batteries: best for more usual touring. 
Lastly are the unbranded, cheap, light weight batteries with unqualified life expectancy claims: fine for short trips or where hookup is mostly used.

For example. (using a 110Ah battery as an example).

Exide/Victron gel batteries or Trojan/Varta professional flooded batteries (maybe using 2 x 6v batteries).
£200 - £280
35kg
800-1000 cycles at 50% depth of discharge (dod) 600 at 80% dod
made in Europe or USA
highest vibration resistance, owners often report 8 year life expectancy.
You don’t need such a big battery bank because of the deep discharge capacity, if you do then you may need enhanced charging.

Banner Energy Bull, Varta Dual, etc
£100 - £120
250 cycles @ 50% dod
26 - 28kg
made in Europe
proven performance by reputable magazine tests

Alphaline DC31 and other rebranded batteries 
£75
unsubstaniated claims of 500 @ 50% (but the manufacturers (Atlasbx.co.kr) state 120 cycles!)
22kg
made in Far East


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you haven't already it is worth reading this.....................http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

I and quite a few others have taken his advice.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am quite happy to use common or garden wet cell batteries such as Numax 110 Ah.

I had 2 in my lasr van for 5 years, then I traded the van in for a newer one. The 2 batteries showed no noticeable deterioration because they were never deeply discharged on a regular basis. The fact that I had a solar panel kept them healthier and in 5 years, my EBL99 only emitted the low voltage warning on one occasion.

And please note that you have more chance of winning the Lottery than finding me on a hookup. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> I am quite happy to use common or garden wet cell batteries such as Numax 110 Ah.
> 
> I had 2 in my lasr van for 5 years, then I traded the van in for a newer one. The 2 batteries showed no noticeable deterioration because they were never deeply discharged on a regular basis. The fact that I had a solar panel kept them healthier and in 5 years, my EBL99 only emitted the low voltage warning on one occasion.
> 
> And please note that you have more chance of winning the Lottery than finding me on a hookup. >


Quite right too, I do not recall anyone ever posting about any problems after buying cheap batteries, they seem to last a few years regardless of which you get leisure or starter, people should pay more attention to how they use and also charge them.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

BillCreer, Thank you for your link. It was most informative and will save me a lot of money.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I see from another forum that the National Caravan Council have launched a verified leisure battery scheme. Feeling quite smug because the whole thing is pretty well in line with my post above.

http://www.thencc.org.uk/Our_Schemes/ncc_verified_leisure_battery_scheme.aspx

On the download most of the Class C batteries are given a 50% depth of discharge rating of only 70-90 cycles; that's about one tenth of many of the Class A batteries.

Kev


----------

